# peppermint tea



## vicsut (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have done a search and even though some of my questions about peppermint tea have been answered there is one that i would still like clarifying please!

How many cups can I have a day? I have been suffering really badly with wind, spasms and constipation and was prescribed fybogel yest. However, have had a cup of peppermint tea ealier and was so good I nearly blew the roof off! I dont want to overdo it though as have read that too much can cause uterine contractions.

I would like to have one cup after each meal if possible (3)...would that be ok do you think?

Thanks

Vicki


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, go for it! It's  not a medication so you are ok to have it when you want,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

